

Clojure Conj Talk: Making Leiningen work for you - spooneybarger
http://clojure.blip.tv/file/4715293/

======
fmw
I know Phil Hagelberg (technomancy) frequents Hacker News, so: thanks for your
work on Leiningen. It just works and as someone new to Clojure it has saved me
a lot of time already.

